# Off BC now- Did I ovulate?



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

Me and hubby will ttc later this year.. and I got off the pill last month so I could start to get to know my cycle. So I need imput on if I ovulated. My first period after being on BC happened on Feb 25. it came right on time so I felt BC luckily didn't disrupt my cycle from returning to normal. The first week of march I had pains that were similar to cramps but not quite.. Then on march 10 I had discharge that was clear and some white, like lotion kind of, and when I spread my fingers apart it stuck together almost an inch. Was the ewcm? I'd just like to know if that was probably ovulation...ive always been super regular before BC so was thinking it may be ovulating even tho this was my first non BC cycle. thank you!!! PS: on I think Mar. 11 I tested for ovulation and it said I was ovulating. Can I believe that and consider the CM I had to be ovulatory?


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds like you ovulated to me. I've gotten pregnant twice the first month I came off of bc pills, so I think it's very possible.


----------



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manessa* 
Sounds like you ovulated to me. I've gotten pregnant twice the first month I came off of bc pills, so I think it's very possible.

Okay good! Well, we aren't really trying yet, but its good to know I have an idea of what ovulatory signs are, so when we do at the end of the year... I'm glad to know the BC didn't bother my natural groove! ;D

I don't know if that was EWCM? It seemed close, compared to the "usual" discharge thats around sometimes..


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

That sounds like EWCM to me. Mine has traces of white in it too, lotion like. Good luck!


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, also - occasionally you can have preovulation signs and not ovulate so the surest way to know if you O'd is to track your BBT. If the temperature goes up and stays up after you see EWCM - you definitely O'd.


----------



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marinak1977* 
Oh, also - occasionally you can have preovulation signs and not ovulate so the surest way to know if you O'd is to track your BBT. If the temperature goes up and stays up after you see EWCM - you definitely O'd.

How hard is it just to check temps? I know the Fam awareness program goes more indepth in that, but is it reliable enough just to follow your temps? I don't want to monitor everything to a T, just knowing in general would be enough for me right now. So, track my temp after period... then if I see what is or looks as close to EWCM around ovulating, then check my temp and if it goes up (how long does it stay up), I can know for sure I'm O'ing? And id probably still use the Ov test.

Thanks


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

It's not too hard - just requires developing a new routine. You need to take your temp every morning just as you wake up. (before doing anything else). It will be low at the first half of your cycle, then right after you O it will rise and stay up until your period comes. You will also be able to tell if you're pregnant or not - if the temp will stay high past your period. For most people the BBT will drop right before AF, so it helps to know if your symptoms are PMS or pregnancy. For me it takes some of the stress out.
It does however require consistency, so it may not be something you'd want to do. Hope this helps, good luck!
The rise in temp is caused by progesterone released by the luteal body, so if you get it you definitely O'd.


----------



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marinak1977* 
It's not too hard - just requires developing a new routine. You need to take your temp every morning just as you wake up. (before doing anything else). It will be low at the first half of your cycle, then right after you O it will rise and stay up until your period comes. You will also be able to tell if you're pregnant or not - if the temp will stay high past your period. For most people the BBT will drop right before AF, so it helps to know if your symptoms are PMS or pregnancy. For me it takes some of the stress out.
It does however require consistency, so it may not be something you'd want to do. Hope this helps, good luck!
The rise in temp is caused by progesterone released by the luteal body, so if you get it you definitely O'd.

Ahmmm.. Yes I'd like to start tracking it. Is it possible to know by a temp if you are pregnant with no "track" record of the weeks prior?? I just ask because we may have had an "incident", maybe not, and I've been feeling super weird. And since I dont know 100% I ovulated at all... and its too early to test! I'm just curious.

Can you use any type of thermometer? Or does it need to be..a basal temp? Isnt that what its called?

On a side note, I love BCs too. We have a Golden retriever and a not-home-yet Blue heeler puppy.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dixielane* 
Ahmmm.. Yes I'd like to start tracking it. Is it possible to know by a temp if you are pregnant with no "track" record of the weeks prior?? I just ask because we may have had an "incident", maybe not, and I've been feeling super weird. And since I dont know 100% I ovulated at all... and its too early to test! I'm just curious.

Can you use any type of thermometer? Or does it need to be..a basal temp? Isnt that what its called?

On a side note, I love BCs too. We have a Golden retriever and a not-home-yet Blue heeler puppy.

There is no way to know for sure based on a single temp but if you are pregnant your temp will probably be pretty high-- like if its 98.4 or higher I would think you are pregnant or have ovulated. Then again, everyone's BBT is different so high for you could be 99.2 or 98.1


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dixielane* 
Ahmmm.. Yes I'd like to start tracking it. Is it possible to know by a temp if you are pregnant with no "track" record of the weeks prior?? I just ask because we may have had an "incident", maybe not, and I've been feeling super weird. And since I dont know 100% I ovulated at all... and its too early to test! I'm just curious.

Can you use any type of thermometer? Or does it need to be..a basal temp? Isnt that what its called?

I would say it would be hard to know without having a record, but you could start tracking now, and then you'll see if the temps are staying constant or dropping and what range approximately you're in. Oftentimes pre-ovulation temps are in the low 97. range, and after O they are in high 97-98 range. They can go even higher after you're pregnant (of course as Lauren31 said everybody's range is different).
You will need a special thermometer - the basal body temperature termometer, it is more precise (although it takes longer to measure temp). I have a digital BBT termometer and it works great. You can check out my chart if you'd like (link in the signature) - it is a little weird as it starts with a miscarriage, but you can see the temps dropping, and then the ovulation happening, and the temps going higher. I am now waiting for the temps to drop before AF visits (probably about 9 days from now). We'll be TTC again after that.
Good luck!


----------



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marinak1977* 
I would say it would be hard to know without having a record, but you could start tracking now, and then you'll see if the temps are staying constant or dropping and what range approximately you're in. Oftentimes pre-ovulation temps are in the low 97. range, and after O they are in high 97-98 range. They can go even higher after you're pregnant (of course as Lauren31 said everybody's range is different).
You will need a special thermometer - the basal body temperature termometer, it is more precise (although it takes longer to measure temp). I have a digital BBT termometer and it works great. You can check out my chart if you'd like (link in the signature) - it is a little weird as it starts with a miscarriage, but you can see the temps dropping, and then the ovulation happening, and the temps going higher. I am now waiting for the temps to drop before AF visits (probably about 9 days from now). We'll be TTC again after that.
Good luck!

Interesting. What does DPO mean on that chart? Im trying to understand it. And where do I buy a BBT ? I couldve swore I saw them at Wal-mart. For future references, after charting for a while, can you pinpoint the exact day you are O'ing? I ask because we keep hearing the best time to conceive for a boy, is THE DAY of O'ing.

Thanks for the helpful information!! And Good luck to you too


----------



## GAjenn (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.ovusoft.com/
I used a book and software called "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" and was pregnant the second month of charting. Good Luck


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

DPO - day post ovulation, BBT termometers are available at any drugstore. I think I can really tell exactly when I ovulate now - but I also check my servical position (it's so cool, but I'm a dork)
I agree with the PP - Taking charge of your fertility is a great book and would explain everything in great detail.
Good luck!


----------



## Dixielane (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marinak1977* 
DPO - day post ovulation, BBT termometers are available at any drugstore. I think I can really tell exactly when I ovulate now - but I also check my servical position (it's so cool, but I'm a dork)
I agree with the PP - Taking charge of your fertility is a great book and would explain everything in great detail.
Good luck!

So I've heard! I will probably get it sooner or later. I will get the BBT termometer, and start there.

Cool, im happy to be starting this! Thanks for the advice! I will probably find more questions to ask


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Good luck and ask away anytime! This forum is a great place to find advice and support.


----------

